# Suse 10.2 Neuinstallation mit Raid 1 brauche Hilfe



## Deletemaster (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe nun schon einiges versucht, immer fehlgeschlagen:
*No operating system*
Ich habe 2 SATA Platten 74,5 GB

swap angelegt (auf beiden Platten identisch
Raid mit sda1 und sdb1 angelegt
installiert, nach der Installation und Neustart: *No operating system*

Könnt ihr mir bitte eine Anleitung geben oder zeigen, wie ich vorgehen muss?
Ich wusste nicht, daß es ein sooo großes Problem ist, eine Suse 10.2 installazion mit Raid 1 einzurichten.

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## andy72 (11. Juni 2007)

Wenn kommt "No operating" System besagt das, dass das BIOS auf der Pladde keine brauchbaren Informationen über ein Betriebssystem finden konnte. Die Fehlerquelle ist hier also entweder im BIOS zu suchen (Dort muss natürlich eingestellt sein, von welcher Platte das System starten soll) und zum 2. muss im MBR (MasterBootRecord) der Pladde die Information hinterlegt sein, wo ein OS zu finden ist und wie es starten kann. Demzufolge ist also der Fehler NACH einer erfolgreichen Installation der MBR, der scheinbar nach erfolgter Installation nicht oder falsch geschrieben wurde.

Hast Du mal versucht, Dein System mit CD-Rom/DVD zu starten ? Soweit ich weiss erlaubt SuSE die Übergabe von Boot-Parametern am Lilo bzw Grub - dort kannst Du Deine Platte ( mit Partition ) angeben, wo sich das "/"-Verzeichnis ("root") befindet.


----------



## Deletemaster (11. Juni 2007)

hallo andy72,

habe versucht, daß installierte System von DVD zu starten = Misserfolg!
Ich konnte aber auch bei der Installation keine expliziten Angaben machen, wo sich der bootloader befinden soll.
Kannst du mir für eine Neuinstallation mal einen Partitionsvorschlag nennen?
Den meisten Platz benötige ich unter /home/
aber ich denke 20 GB dürften hier ausreichend sein.

Danke für Deine Hilfe


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Juni 2007)

Wenn das System vom RAID (ich nehme mal an, dass es sich um ein reines Software-RAID oder ein lediglich durch die Hardware unterstuetztes RAID handelt, aber kein vollwertiges Hardware-RAID) gebootet werden soll ist es, soweit ich weiss, noetig /boot auf eine separate Partition zu packen und dort eine Initial RAMDisk abzulegen welche zuerst gestartet wird und anschliessend das eigentliche System startet.


----------

